
Reddit has some explaining to do - PKop
https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/62lm2o/385000_subscribers_try_6_million_6_million/
======
rastapasta42
I posted a link to a FOX news article and it got flagged.

I don't like FOX and Trump as much as next guy, but why sensor discussion
about Trump-related issues?

In order to stay intellectually rigorous, we need to look at issues from both
sides and make decisions with our brains, not with flagging.

[http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2017/03/31/reddit-defends-
agains...](http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2017/03/31/reddit-defends-against-
accusations-ad-fraud-and-trump-censorship.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14009502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14009502)

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
Why do people waste their time waxing apoplectic whenever it's found that
Reddit censors or shapes discussions.

It is not some cultural institution of free speech, it is a subsidiary of
Conde Nast. publications and its responsibility is to its shareholders, not
the general public.

The. smaller subreddits are indeed some of the best forums on the Internet,
but any sub with over 30000 members can scarcely be called a community

~~~
839083
Will there ever be an online "cultural institution of free speech"? Usenet was
pretty close but the ISPs and government were able to tighten the clamps over
illegal activities. There are some subreddits that could probably be shut down
too.

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
I think the EFF fits this definition exactly, although it' isn't an actual
netowrk. If the primary owners are investors of capital expecting a ROI,
probably not

------
PKop
Presenting "unique visitors" as subscribers?

Obfuscating true subscriber count for political reasons?

~~~
alderz
In the same thread you can find proof of this happening to other subreddits as
well, so it is not political.

